# Multi Sub suggestions for small room



## THE_COW_IS_OK (Feb 16, 2009)

I ll be moving to a new flat and will need advise on sub purchases. My home theater dedicated room is on the smallish size (55m3) or (2036 cu Feet), perfect rectangle, and with concrete thick walls. I anticipate lods of room bass boost (great) with the associated bumps and humps (not so great...). MY budget is around 3000USD. So far, I did some reasearches and found that 4 subs properly placed, setup, and equalized should provide me with descent in room response across a wide seating area. My listening profile is 70%music and 30%Movies. I ll install few broadband bass absorbers eventually in the corners (not all. but will make sure the symetry is respected). 
I guess both extension, and tightness and important with power trailing far behind. Can someone pls advise on proper subs for my case. I am bit familiar with subs designs but not sure where to go next.
Thanks tons...
Sam.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Are you wanting just dual subs? Or four subs? 

For your budget $3K I would get 4 SVS PB12 NSDs, just $37.00 over your budget. I've been a big fan of SVS, sounds great, reliable, and tough almost impossible to ruin them, very well built.
http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/p...ypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=14&category_id=7

Extension down to 18hrz +-3db add in room gain and multiples and you'll have really good deep bass. Plus it will have a really nice flat response. 

Some other nice options
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-3mk4.html
http://www.epiksubwoofers.com/dualempire.html
http://www.rythmikaudio.com/FV15.html


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Agreed except that with a smaller room, you may not want to sacrifice as much floor space. I'd go with the cylinders, PC12-NSD. You'll be $4 under budget.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Great advise. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## THE_COW_IS_OK (Feb 16, 2009)

New factor chimed in (my fault for missing it already) Shipping!
My setup is several thousands miles away and cost of 1lb is about 9$ so factoring in the cost(+customs), not sure I can still get high quality setup with good detail for music and extension for movies with same budget. 
The way I see it is to go DIY route, order the drivers and amp from US and subcontract a friend of mine to do the cabinet wood working in his shop (equipped with router). I am fairly new to DIY speakers so I guess this is the main drawback with this approach. Is it worth it? Or should I settle with ordering less expensive speakers (My speaker budget will get cut in half since the other half is export related).


----------



## THE_COW_IS_OK (Feb 16, 2009)

drdoan said:


> Welcome to the Forum. Great advise. Have fun. Dennis


Thank you! 1 post / year


----------

